# كيف ابدأ العمل الحر



## shadisss (20 مارس 2011)

هذه اول مشاركة لي في المنتدى الرائع
اود استشارتكم فيما يلي
اولا انا مهندس صناعي اعمل في مصنع بالسعودية مهندس تطوير ولدي خبرة 11 سنة. اريد ان اتجه الى العمل الحر سواءاً في الصناعة او المقاولات او التجارة. سؤالي هو كيف ابحث واعرف المنتج الصحيح الذي يمكن ان ابدأ عملي الحر ومدى طلبه في السوق ومدى جدوى العمل به؟ ماذا يتوجب علي ان افعل؟ وهذه النقطة التي تعيقني دائما. لدي من يمولني بالمال. لا اعرف كيف ابدا*
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## zamalkawi (21 مارس 2011)

هذا الموضوع أراه هام للغاية، وأرجو أن يثري الأخوة الأعضاء النقاش بآرائهم وخبراتهم ومعلوماتهم
ربما أول سؤال في هذا الموضوع هو: أين تنوي بدء مشروعك؟ هل في المملكة الشقيقة، أم في دولة أخرى؟


----------



## shadisss (23 مارس 2011)

اكيد في السعودية لاني اعمل فيها فالاستثمار فيها جيد


----------



## shadisss (23 مارس 2011)

البعض يرى في نفسه طاقة للتغيير وتحسين وضعه المادي والخلاص من العمل الوظيفيي للابد ولكن لا يعرف كيف يبدا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (23 مارس 2011)

الله يوفقك


----------



## كريم الضوينى (9 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا اسف ولكنى اظن انك للغير مرجع نتيجة هذه الخبرة الكبيره فى مجال متعدد الاهتمامات مثل الهندسة الصناعية


----------



## محمد فوزى (19 أبريل 2011)

لكى تعمل فى اى نشاط اقتصادى سواء كام تجارى او صناعى او خدمى لابد من توفر اربع شروط
1- وجود سوق رائجة للسلعة ( عليك عمل بحث تسويقى )
2- ان تفهم فنيا وتجاريا فى هذة السلعة
3- وجود رأس مال لديك للانفاق على المشروع
4- ان تدير المشروع بنفسك


----------

